# IAP Logo Items



## KKingery (Feb 17, 2005)

Just curious how many folks have purchased IAP logo items from the CafePress website.


----------



## Scottydont (Feb 17, 2005)

No I haven't. Is there a link to the IAP stuff on Cafe Press?

EDIT: I dug around and found it. This link needs to be placed on the IAP home page. http://www.cafepress.com/penturners


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 17, 2005)

Waiting for payday...  Haven't sold any pens lately...[]


----------



## pen-turners (Feb 17, 2005)

Have to say I am kind of reluctant to order any IAP items.  About a year ago I ordered T-shirts from Cafeexpress for the Freedom Pen Project and was very disappointed when I received them.  They were basically the quality of a regular T-shirt with an iron on decal on them.  I could have made these same shirts for about 3-4 dollars.  The first time I washed the shirts the design cracked so they quickly turned into my shop shirts instead of the original intent to promote the Freedom pen project.



Not sure if cafeexpress has upped their quality but I am very leery about ordering from them ever again.

Just my thoughts,
Chris


----------



## tipusnr (Feb 17, 2005)

The golf shirts are still just collared t-shirts (as I replied in their quality service survey) but the stickers are good quality.  That's all I ordered so I can't comment on anything else.  The shirt is the same one I got a couple of years ago for the Ohio Golfer's Association.  The design on the shirt didn't look like an iron-on but don't really know how it will wash as it will be quite a while before it's warm enough to wear a shirt this light.


----------



## Old Griz (Feb 17, 2005)

I have a couple of tshirts and other stuff from CafePress that is made for my scroll saw design company... 
They have been washed a lot and I have not had a problem with them.. they use a screen printing process not an iron on process... 
The only item I have that did not hold up was my stainless coffee mug.. the design has started to peel away... of course it is 2 yrs old and seen daily very hot dishwasher cleaning... so I really don't think I can complain all that much...


----------



## Gregory Huey (Feb 17, 2005)

To tell the truth I had forgot all about it. Any way to get a link to them on the home page. It is also a little cool here yet for short sleves.


----------



## jeff (Feb 17, 2005)

I have a bunch of site updates to do, including getting some new links on the front page.


----------



## jdavis (Feb 17, 2005)

Good info. I did not know about Cafepress. Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## KKingery (Feb 17, 2005)

The poll results so far are a bit surprising. I honestly thought it would be the other way around, based on initial reaction when it was announced that logo items were for sale.


----------



## Gary (Feb 17, 2005)

I don't know how meaningful a poll of 22 votes is.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 17, 2005)

At 300-500 messages per day, posts often get missed.  I'm betting when Jeff gets the link up the numbers will change substantially!


----------



## KKingery (Feb 17, 2005)

I take the poll as it is....22 votes.


----------



## mik (Feb 24, 2005)

Not impressed with them, graphics and quality not good, prices high, I think IAP deserves better - just my thoughts


----------



## smwoodcrafts (Mar 28, 2005)

I haven't ordered because I am new, but I just looked and found everything is white. I can't where white, it would get dirty too fast.


----------



## jeff (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mik_
> <br />Not impressed with them, graphics and quality not good, prices high, I think IAP deserves better - just my thoughts


I'm all ears for suggestions...


----------



## woodpens (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smwoodcrafts_
> <br />I haven't ordered because I am new, but I just looked and found everything is white. I can't where white, it would get dirty too fast.


Hi Dan,
It's good to see you here! If you like denim shirts, you can order them with the IAP logo embroidered on them here: http://www.woodpens.com/iap.htm.


----------



## woodpens (Mar 28, 2005)

We are also exploring some options for embroidered logo patches, so you can sew them on whatever you like. I'll make an announcement when they are available.


----------



## opfoto (Mar 28, 2005)

Is this poll closed I don't see a vote button. But my vote is a not yet. Thanks


----------

